# Stierkampf



## El Homer (12. Juli 2009)

Da in den Nachrichten wieder von (wie ich finde sehr brutal zu gerichteten) Stier- kampf/lauf Opfern berichtet wird wollte ich mal von euch wissen wie ihr das findet.

Ich persönlich finde es total bescheuert und habe wenig verständniss für die Menschen die sich so einer Gefahr aussetzen !


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn sie Spass dran haben, sollen sie es machen. Mir ist es egal.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Leute die verletzt werden, verdienen das auch.
Ich habe nicht das geringste Mitleid mit diesen Menschen, im Gegenteil ich hoffe, dass sie so vllt irgendwann lernen, dass es brutal ist, was sie mit den Tieren machen.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde das nicht wirklich toll. Aber auf irgendeine Weise faszinierd es mich auch wieder. Wenn man sich das hier so von Deutschland aus anguckt. Denkt man sich klar, alles Bekloppte da unten. 
Aber wenn man einmal unten Live dabei war, ist es etwas ganz Anderes. Dort unten ist das Ritual und du wirst einfach nur mitgerissen von der Menge. Nein ich bin nicht mitgelaufen. Aber ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt in Pamplona (da, wo das immer ist) und die ganze Stadt ist einfach nur total...in einer Art Furor...alle sind dabei, helfen und bejubeln Läufer und Stiere. Gänsehautfeeling garantiert. Laufen würde ich da nie. So lebensmüde bin ich nicht. Aber für die Spanier gehört es zum Land. Wenn man das denen verbietet wäre das so, als würde man den Bayern ihr Septemberfest verbieten. Klar ist das ein krasser Unterschied. Aber dieses Fest hat da einen sehr hohen Stellenwert.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eine seltene Dummheit, was die da machen.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich persönlich finde es total bescheuert und habe wenig verständniss für die Menschen die sich so einer Gefahr aussetzen !
> [...]


scheiß auf die menschen, die machen das freiwillig. was mit dem stier passiert macht mich traurig. der wird nach dem kampf umgebracht.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> scheiß auf die menschen, die machen das freiwillig. was mit dem stier passiert macht mich traurig. der wird nach dem kampf umgebracht.


/sign

Ganz zu schweigen von den Qualen die er während der Jagd/dem Kampf hat

Er kann sich nicht wehren.


----------



## Gored (12. Juli 2009)

scheiss auf die viecher, das gehört da unten nun einmal zur tradition dazu, also geht das für mich auch in ordnung. es ist eben ein teil ihrer folklore.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> scheiss auf die viecher, das gehört da unten nun einmal zur tradition dazu, also geht das für mich auch in ordnung. es ist eben ein teil ihrer folklore.


wir sollten wieder hexen verbrennen. die tradition is in unserem land leider vergessen worden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wir sollten wieder hexen verbrennen. die tradition is in unserem land leider vergessen worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ist sie nicht heutzutage verbrennen wir gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (12. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> scheiß auf die menschen, die machen das freiwillig. was mit dem stier passiert macht mich traurig. der wird nach dem kampf umgebracht.


/sign too 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mich macht es traurig zu sehen wie der Stier in der Arena zu tode gestochen wird !


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> Da in den Nachrichten wieder von (wie ich finde sehr brutal zu gerichteten) Stier- kampf/lauf Opfern berichtet wird wollte ich mal von euch wissen wie ihr das findet.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es total bescheuert und habe wenig verständniss für die Menschen die sich so einer Gefahr aussetzen !
> 
> ...



finde die menscheit hat weit aus größere probleme um die man sich gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## El Homer (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> finde die menscheit hat weit aus größere probleme um die man sich gedanken machen sollte.


das machen zu wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. Juli 2009)

> finde die menscheit hat weit aus größere probleme um die man sich gedanken machen sollte.


Also entweder schreibst du diesen Kommentar jetzt in sämtliche Whinethreads über WoW und ca. 80% der Threads im Gott und die Welt, oder du überlegst nochmal, ob in einem Videospielforum nicht vllt auch andere Themen, als die großen Fragen der Menschheit diskutiert werden dürfen...

Zur Stierhatz? Total bescheuert... Hätte nichts dagegen, wenn dabei wirklich mal was passieren würde was in der Abschaffung dieses Brauches resultierte.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Juli 2009)

Ich setz das ganze im Grunde mit Tierquälerei gleich. Der einzige Unterschied zur Tierquälerei ist, das es als kultureller Teil anerkannt ist.
Die Menschen die dabei mitmachen und verletzt werden oder sterben sind schlicht selbst schuld.

Es ist ja nicht einmal so, das der Stier im eigentlichen Stierkampf überhaupt eine Chance hat. Den Tieren werden mit Vaseline die Augen eingerieben, damit sie nichts/schlecht sehen. Die Matadore (ka wie mans schreibt) haben keinen Funken Respekt verdient.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Also entweder schreibst du diesen Kommentar jetzt in sämtliche Whinethreads über WoW und ca. 80% der Threads im Gott und die Welt, oder du überlegst nochmal, ob in einem Videospielforum nicht vllt auch andere Themen, als die großen Fragen der Menschheit diskutiert werden dürfen...
> 
> Zur Stierhatz? Total bescheuert... Hätte nichts dagegen, wenn dabei wirklich mal was passieren würde was in der Abschaffung dieses Brauches resultierte.



Es passiert ja immer wieder was und abgeschafft wird es trotzdem nicht.
Heute kam in den Nachrichten, dass bei dem momentanen Stierlauf ein junger Mann getötet wurde.
Die Folge: die Familie bekommt 30'000 Euro und der Stierkopf wird ausgestopft und für riesen Summen verkauft...
Ich denke die werden es nie lernen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Die Folge: die Familie bekommt 30'000 Euro



Echt ^^ ja also wer will für mich sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Echt ^^ ja also wer will für mich sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niemand.

Zum Stierkampf...Ich sehs ähnlich wie die meisten hier,es ist Tradition,mitlaufen is bestimmt ganz witzig,die Leute wissen auf was sie sich da einlassen,schade um die Stiere,die in Qualen sterben.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juli 2009)

Könnten ruhig nochn paar mehr Leute sterben, lohnt sich ja gar nicht für die Stiere.


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Es ist Tradition. Punkt.
Wenn ich in China Hund und Katze auf dem Speiseplan sehe, würde ich es niemals bestellen. Ich würde aber auch nicht in die Küche rennen und den Koch in den Ofen schieben.
Man muss andere Kulturen halt respektieren. Außerdem ist der wirtschaftliche Aspekt für Pamplona nicht zu unterschätzen. Erst durch die Stierjagd weiß die Welt, dass es diese Stadt überhaupt gibt.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Es ist Tradition. Punkt.
> [...]


NEIN!


----------



## Landerson (13. Juli 2009)

Jaja gute alte Traditionen...
"Was hast du denn haben wir immer schon gemacht!"

Meiner Meinung nach wird in zu vielen Faellen an unuetzen, gefaehrlichen oder einfach nur dummen Traditionen festgehalten.
Aber zurueck zum Thema.

Ich musste gerade meine "Research-Skills" unter Beweis stellen und ueber den Stierkampf rechachieren.
Was ich da so lesen musste... Man man man
Ich sag nur rotes cape so das man die Blutspritzer vom Stier nicht so sieht...

Ich mein, ist da wirklich noetig? Ist Stierkampf in irgendeiner Form noetig?


----------



## Macta (13. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn das eine rhetorische Frage ist, antworte ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NEIN, Stierkampf war nie und wird nie nötig sein, er dient lediglich
zur Belustigung der Menschen in Spanien.
Aber wirklich nötig ist somit fast nichts. Leben können wir auch ohne
das Meiste.

Back to Topic: Ich für meinen Teil habe es genossen die beiden Menschen zu sehen,
                     die von dem Stier verletzt worden sind. Geschieht ihnen ganz recht.
                      Es ist einfach dumm...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2009)

Tradition, Folklore...egal wie man das Pferd(Stier) aufzieht...es ist eine gefährliche Sache,die sich Bewohner und Touris da unten aussetzen.an sich wär es mir ja egal wenn sich die Leute in Gefahr begeben,aber warum muss der Stier getötet werden?
es gibt ein Zitat zur Tradition:"Tradition ist die Weitergabe des Feuers und nicht die Anbetung der Asche." -- Gustav Mahler
das heisst,das man ruhig an alte Werte glauben soll,aber sie auch für Neuerungen nutzen soll...für neue Ideen...warum können sie den "Volkssport" in Pamplona nicht dahingehend abändern, dass der Stier weiter lebt,auch wenn er jemand umgebracht hat?schliesslich wusssten alle worauf sie sich einlassen.dann hatte der Stier einen aufregenden Tag,genauso wie alle anderen Gäste...


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wenn ich in China Hund und Katze auf dem Speiseplan sehe, würde ich es niemals bestellen. Ich würde aber auch nicht in die Küche rennen und den Koch in den Ofen schieben.


Wieso, ist sicher mehr gutes Fleisch dran als irgendwo sonst in China 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Man muss andere Kulturen halt respektieren. Außerdem ist der wirtschaftliche Aspekt für Pamplona nicht zu unterschätzen. Erst durch die Stierjagd weiß die Welt, dass es diese Stadt überhaupt gibt.


Das Profil will ich mal auf ner Website sehen.
"Hi, das hier ist die Webpräsenz von Pamplona. Wir sind eine Stadt voller Adrenalinjunkies, die nciht weiter drauf haben als einmal im Jahr Stiere zu töten. Wir hoffen, dass Stierkampf irgendwann olympische Disziplin wird, denn dann würde die Stadt EINMAL etwas besonderes sein"


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Wer sich absichtlich in Lebensgefahr begibt ist selbst dran Schuld! Der soll nachher nicht weinen!

Mir tut nur der Stier leid, der dort durch eine Menge von Lebensmüden Menschen gejagd wird.....


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wer sich absichtlich in Lebensgefahr begibt ist selbst dran Schuld! Der soll nachher nicht weinen!


Wie soll der Mann bitte schön noch über seinen Tod weinen,wenn er ... tot ist?


----------



## dalai (13. Juli 2009)

Stier>Mensch

Wer da als unerfahrener Tourist mitmacht ist selber schuld, von den Profis wird fast nie jemand verletzt weil sie einfach wissen wies geht.

Zum Todesfall 2009:
Der Stier Capuchino:
-515 KG schwer
-seine Züchterei züchtet die aggressivsten Stiere Spaniens

Die Situation:
-Zu beginn des Rennens stürzt der Stier, er wird von den restlichen Stieren abgetrennt, verliert die Orientierung, alles macht in noch aggressiver.
-Der Stier wurde von Teilnehmern geschlagen und am Schwanz gepackt, ein absolutes No-Go! Macht Stier noch aggressiver und lässt ihn auf einzelne Teilnehmer losgehen
-Der Mann war in einer Aussenkurve! Kurven nur innen nehmen, da Stiere durch die Aussenkurve gehen und manchmal dort auch stürzen!

Der Idiot war selber Schuld, wenn man diese einfache Ratschläge befolgt hat man eine um vielfaches grössere Chance, es bleibt jedoch ein lebensgefährlicher Lauf da alles unberechenbar. Es kann jeden treffen, möglicherweise hat der Verstorbene gar nichts falsch gemacht (ausser das er in der Aussenkurve war) und wurde ihm nur die Situation zum verhängnis!

Ratschläge für Pamplona (Englisch, Spanisch, Französisch)
Verbote für Pamplona (Spanisch)
Ratschläge für Pamplona (Wikipedia)


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie soll der Mann bitte schön noch über seinen Tod weinen,wenn er ... tot ist?



Nicht alle sterben, viele überleben schwerverletzt. Und Angehörige könnten ja eher mal die Leute davon abhalten anstatt hinterher zu weinen, dass sie dort gestorben sind.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Freund von mir hat da schon mal mit gemacht, nur für den kick! 

er hat das so beschrieben "Es war wie ein rausch, das adnelarin durch strömt mich und ich konnte rennen wie ich noch nie in meinem leben rennen konnte" und er war auch nicht gerade sportlich er hat gesagt "ich hette sicher locker 20KM im sprint gemacht" (gut ist bisschen übertrieben aber man weiss was er meint) 

auf jeden fall ich fand das sehr interessant was der menschen-liche köper leisten kann wenn es ums überleben geht.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist genauso sinnlos wie das Komasaufen jedes Jahr beim Oktoberfest... es ist müssig darüber zu diskutieren, es ist dort Tradition und man kann durchaus an Traditionen festhalten. 

Das dabei Menschen sterben können ist mit persönlich egal solange keiner meiner Freunde, Verwandten oder Bekannten unter ihnen ist. Die Stiere dort leben eigentlich nur um dann bei einem Stierkampf zu sterben - davor allerdings, haben sie ein richtig gutes Leben und werden dort gehegt und gepflegt.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finde sowas schrecklich. Entweder die Stiere werden in der Arena getötet oder in irgendnem Schattenhaftem Vietel der Stadt, weil sie den typ mit dem Degen und dem roten Tuch umgebracht haben. Ach ja, und die typen mit dem Degen....Sie verdienens!wenn sie bei diesem Unsinn draufgehen:Selber schuld.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

es mag tradition sein aber es ist unglaublich brutal aber es is auch n unglaublicher touristenmagnet das ganze und brinigt ordendlich kohle das muss man auch mal sehn


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es mag tradition sein aber es ist unglaublich brutal aber es is auch n unglaublicher touristenmagnet das ganze und brinigt ordendlich kohle das muss man auch mal sehn



Also wenn man Filmen glauben schenken darf, dann verdienen Auftragskiller auch unerhört Geld.....


----------



## neo1986 (13. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn sie Spass dran haben, sollen sie es machen. Mir ist es egal.


Mal wider genau deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (14. Juli 2009)

hey,
also man sieht ja immer wieder was in der zeitung oder so wenns verletzte oder tote gibt...
und ich muss immer grinsen ich weiß das macht man eigentlich ned aber ich würd den tieren immer zu rufen das sie die sau raus lassen sollen und mit den menschen das machen sollen was die mit ihnen treiben...


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also wenn man Filmen glauben schenken darf, dann verdienen Auftragskiller auch unerhört Geld.....


Ja aber es ist nicht erlaubt oder was wolltest du genau sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> NEIN!


Gute Antwort, Troll. Kannst du auch vllt begründen, warum es KEINE Tradition ist?


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja aber es ist nicht erlaubt oder was wolltest du genau sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, ich hab nur mit dieser Antwort gerechnet um sagen zu können:

Moral ist keine Frage des Geldes und sollte auch nie in Geld umgerechnet werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Geld regiert nunmal die Welt.

Die Leute da unten haben halt einfach Spaß daran,es gehört zu Tradition und denen passt es so wie es ist.
In anderen Teilen der Erde essen Menschen andere Menschen,auch unschön,aber halt ihre Art zu leben. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Geld regiert nunmal die Welt.



Eigentlich sollte man das Volk ja völlig ausnehmen wenn sie so denken! Denn es sagt nur: "Wäre ich am Hebel, ich würde auch alle ausbeuten!"

Denk an diesen Satz wenn du mal deinen Job verlierst wegen Rationalisierungsmaßnahmen im Betrieb, oder wenn du dir mal Medikamente nicht mehr leisten kannst oder du irgendwann eine Familie hast und deinen Kindern nicht einmal ein Dach über dem Kopf bieten kannst.

Geld regiert nunmal die Welt! Also müssen wir doch mal schauen, wieviel so ein einzelner Arbeiter Wert ist und ob die Unfallverhütungsmaßnahmen eines Betriebes nicht ungleich teurer sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist es jetzt Tradition oder Geldgier? Könnt ihr euch mal einigen? 

Immer diese Doppelmoral! Und Amokläufe in Deutschland sind nur deshalb schlecht, weil keiner daran verdient oder was?


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich setz das ganze im Grunde mit Tierquälerei gleich. Der einzige Unterschied zur Tierquälerei ist, das es als kultureller Teil anerkannt ist.
> Die Menschen die dabei mitmachen und verletzt werden oder sterben sind schlicht selbst schuld.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht einmal so, das der Stier im eigentlichen Stierkampf überhaupt eine Chance hat. Den Tieren werden mit Vaseline die Augen eingerieben, damit sie nichts/schlecht sehen. Die Matadore (ka wie mans schreibt) haben keinen Funken Respekt verdient.



/sign

Meiner Meinung nach eine absolut unsinnige und grausame Tradition, die ich in keinster Form toleriere. Jede Kultur hat unterschiedliche Feste und Rituale, aber wenn Menschen dabei sterben und Tiere gequält werden, dann hat das mit Unterhaltung und Spaß nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das Volk ja völlig ausnehmen wenn sie so denken! Denn es sagt nur: "Wäre ich am Hebel, ich würde auch alle ausbeuten!"
> 
> Denk an diesen Satz wenn du mal deinen Job verlierst wegen Rationalisierungsmaßnahmen im Betrieb, oder wenn du dir mal Medikamente nicht mehr leisten kannst oder du irgendwann eine Familie hast und deinen Kindern nicht einmal ein Dach über dem Kopf bieten kannst.
> 
> ...



Geldgier und Tradition. ^^
Aus einer Tradition wurde ein Publikumsmagnet. Und die "Seite" ist vorallem egal! Mir macht es Spaß zu sehen wie Menschen von Hörnern aufgespießt werden und anderen gefällt es,wenn der Stier vom Mensch aufgespießt wird. Aber jeder schaut hin!

Und du denkst nicht,das Geld die Welt regiert?Es ist aber leider so..Leute die oben sitzen,haben nunmal den längeren Hebel (von Revolutionen/Bürgerkrieg jetzt mal abgesehen).
Und weil ich so denke muss mir nicht mein ganzes Geld genommen werden,denn wenn das gemacht wird,gibt es eben so eine Revolution oder Krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Geldgier und Tradition. ^^
> Aus einer Tradition wurde ein Publikumsmagnet. Und die "Seite" ist vorallem egal! Mir macht es Spaß zu sehen wie Menschen von Hörnern aufgespießt werden und anderen gefällt es,wenn der Stier vom Mensch aufgespießt wird. Aber jeder schaut hin!
> 
> Und du denkst nicht,das Geld die Welt regiert?Es ist aber leider so..Leute die oben sitzen,haben nunmal den längeren Hebel (von Revolutionen/Bürgerkrieg jetzt mal abgesehen).
> ...



Doch GERADE WEIL du so denkst! Weil du aussagst: "Geld regiert die Welt! Und wer Macht hat, beutet halt mal aus!" Also wird dich jeder mit einem guten Gewissen ausbeuten weil er weiß, du würdest es nicht anders tun.

Und du sagst ja selbst: Wenn es zuviel wird, dann gibts halt Krieg oder Revolution! Und das Ende vom Lied: Dann sitzt halt wer anders danach am Hebel der wieder alle Ausbeutet!

Oh man.. manche Menschlichen Traditionen sollte man langsam echt einmotten! XD


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Gute Antwort, Troll. Kannst du auch vllt begründen, warum es KEINE Tradition ist?


hätte ich mich auf den anspruch des stierkampfes als tradition bezogen, hätte ich das zitat weiter kürzen müssen. bei mir war aber das "Punkt." noch mit in dem zitat auf das ich geantwortet habe. ich widerspreche somit der meinung, dass eine tradition nicht hinterfragbar, fragwürdig, schlecht, abschaffenswürdig ist. dass etwas tradition ist darf kein argument sein um es zu rechtfertigen!


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Doch GERADE WEIL du so denkst! Weil du aussagst: "Geld regiert die Welt! Und wer Macht hat, beutet halt mal aus!" Also wird dich jeder mit einem guten Gewissen ausbeuten weil er weiß, du würdest es nicht anders tun.
> 
> Und du sagst ja selbst: Wenn es zuviel wird, dann gibts halt Krieg oder Revolution! Und das Ende vom Lied: Dann sitzt halt wer anders danach am Hebel der wieder alle Ausbeutet!
> 
> Oh man.. manche Menschlichen Traditionen sollte man langsam echt einmotten! XD



O_o
Aber es ist doch einfach Fakt? ^^ Es läuft nunmal so.
Und ich verstehe nicht,warum du da meinen Satz hinterlegst.Wenn man mir mein Geld nimmt,werde ich demjenigen zeigen was ich davon halte und schlage ihm den Kopf ab!
Es gibt einfach überall eine Grenze,eine Grenze die diese Leute auch einhalten,weil sie ihren Kopf mögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> O_o
> Aber es ist doch einfach Fakt? ^^ Es läuft nunmal so.



Der einzige unwiederrufliche Fakt sind Naturgesetze die die Rahmenbedingungen darstellen!

Alles andere mein Lieber, sind von Menschen gemachte Gesetze, Ansichten oder Handlungen. die sich auf Argumentationen, Erfahrungen oder schlicht Mehrheiten berufen.

Und auch wenn das nicht in Deutschland passiert. So nehme ich mir heraus meine moralischen Werte als Maßstab an dieser "Tradition" anzulegen. Und darüber hinaus meine Meinung darüber darzulegen. Da es aber nicht in Deutschland passiert und es sicherlicher schlimmere Dinge gibt, toleriere ich es Zähneknirschend.

Ein "ist halt so" ist entweder ein Zeichen fehlender Moral, Ausdruck von Resignation oder das wählen des vermeintlich-bequemeren Weges.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2009)

Resignation..jain.
Ich nehme es hin,weil ICH nichts dran ändern kann.
Wenn sich was weiter verschlechtert,viel viel weiter verschlechtert,bin ich einer der an der Front ist.

Was Politik angeht,werde ich aber an diesem Punkt aufhören,weil ich genau weiß,in welche Richtung mich das wieder treibt. :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Juli 2009)

Stier ===> Mensch = lustig.

Solang den Tieren nichts passiert ( was ja meist nicht der Fall is ) hab ich nix dagegen.
Bin zwar nich der Tierschützer in spe, aber ich hab was dagegen, wenn Tiere/ oder anderes zeuchs ;D absichtlich gequält wird um anderen Individuen spaß zu machen.

P.S. Hoffentlich sterben mehr und das ganze wird abgesagt.
Anders verstehens die Leute ja anscheinend nicht


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Stier ===> Mensch = lustig.
> 
> Solang den Tieren nichts passiert ( was ja meist nicht der Fall is ) hab ich nix dagegen.
> Bin zwar nich der Tierschützer in spe, aber ich hab was dagegen, wenn Tiere/ oder anderes zeuchs ;D absichtlich gequält wird um anderen Individuen spaß zu machen.
> ...


Die Tiere werden schlussendlich in die Stierkampfarena getrieben, in der alle Stiere schlussendlich im Stierkampf getötet werden. Sprich gequält werden die Stiere schlussendlich doch.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Juli 2009)

Dann muss ich nach Frankreich gehen, da werden die Stiere nach dem "Kampf" nämlich auf ihre Weiden zurückgeschickt ^^

Also Frankreich Hui ( in der Hinsicht xD ) Spanien/Mexico Pfui


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Die Menschen sind selber Schuld und sollen sich nicht beschweren und der Stier landet so oder so beim nächsten Maredobesuch auf meinem Teller...


----------



## Ascalonier (16. Juli 2009)

Schlimmer als der Stierkampf ist das der Amazonas Tag und Nacht brennt und das pausenlos.
Das die Meere leergefischt werden. 
Das wilde Tiere keine Wildnis nur in Reservate leben müssen.


Ja wir schaufeln uns das eigene Grab, weiter so.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Schlimmer als der Stierkampf ist das der Amazonas Tag und Nacht brennt und das pausenlos.
> Das die Meere leergefischt werden.
> Das wilde Tiere keine Wildnis nur in Reservate leben müssen.
> 
> ...


/sign

Das sind, unter anderen, die Dinge über die man nachdenken sollte.


----------

